# My New 10/22



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I only bought this _partly_ because it was pretty. LOL! I've wanted a Ruger 10/22 for some time now, but this one caught my eye big time. I made the "which 10/22" choice based on how pretty the stock was. Have been pulling a lot of overtime and have scored a few bonuses, so I had some mad money and ran into a sale on 10/22s. It was fate. LOL! Colors are gray, wood, and red.

Camera's acting up, this photo is crappy, but still.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Suh Weeeet.:smt023

I like the little 10/22s there a nice shooting gun. Enjoy and burn MANy MAny cases of amunition.:smt033


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Great choice! Those are some cool colors on that laminate stock; never seen that particular combo before. The laminates are a bit heavier, but very stable and resistant to warping. :smt023


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice gun!

Possum stew for supper?

WM


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice! Friend of mine had a laminated stock on his 10/22, just the gray and wood.



SuckLead said:


> ran into a sale on 10/22s


Where?? I've been wanting to get one, and just happen to have gotten my yearly bonus yesterday.


----------

